# Blood Pressure



## Jersey Milker (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi all, just curious if there is any natural or herbal remedies that you know would work to curb slightly high blod pressure. I am not keen on taking prescription meds and opt to find natural cures instead.I am watchin what I eat and trying to get as much exercise as I can but its hard to do when I am behind a steering wheel 10 to 12 hours a day. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

Chris


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Include Garlic in your diet. It can help to normalise blood pressure levels. It's best taken raw, over a period of about 4 weeks, before you'll notice much difference. Onion has a similar effect. 

To reduce blood pressure, add grind Olive leaves into a cup of tea and drink. Or mix chopped olive leaves with meal.

High blood pressure results in part from a sodium-potassium imbalance caused by too much salt consumption. Bananas and whole wheat bread are rich in potassium to balance sodium levels. (Obviously, cut out salt from your diet!)

Ginseng, Hyssop, and Hawthorn, taken together, regulate high and low blood pressure. 

Drink a tea made from Mango leaves regularly to lower blood pressure.

Eat plenty of Beans in your regular diet â all kinds of Beans. Also Broccoli, Garlic, Grains, Grapes, Tomato, Mango and Asparagus. These will help to lower blood pressure.

Eat plenty of berries â Blackberries, Raspberries, Blueberries, Elderberries, red and black Currants etc to lower blood pressure.

Slice a raw Beetroot and squeeze fresh Lemon juice over it so that all surfaces are wet; refrigerate overnight and eat one slice per day. Your blood pressure should drop dramatically very quickly.

Include plenty of Ginger root in the diet to regulate blood pressure.

A tea made from Yarrow leaves, alone or with Hawthorn berries and/or Lime blossom will regulate blood pressure if taken regularly.

Make a tea from the leaves of Gingko biloba leaves, or use them in commercial products and take as directed.

Vitamin E and zinc, taken daily, will help reduce high blood pressure.

Any of the following herbs, taken as a tea daily, will help to regulate the blood pressure: Wood Betony leaves and/or flowers; Blackberry leaves; Bugle leaves and flowers; Chervil leaves; Cinnamon bark (except during pregnancy); Dandelion leaves (or eat them fresh); Elderflowers; Evening Primose seeds (or use commercial products); Hawthorn berries (taken over an extended period of time); Lavender flowers; Calendula flowers; Red Clover flowers; Self Heal leaves; Strawberry leaves; Yarrow leaves, Watermelon seed (or eaten), Celery, Passionflower, Chamomile, Hyssop, Eggplant (eaten), Buckwheat (eaten), Cramp Bark, Linden (Lime) blossoms, Cleavers, Scullcap, Tomato (eaten, or as juice).

Parsley leaves, eaten or made into a tea, and used regularly (except during pregnancy) will regulate the blood pressure.

Eat 2-3 Pennywort (Gotu Kola) leaves a day, or drink a cup or two of a tea made from the leaves each day. 

Add 15g Yarrow leaves and/or flowers to 500ml water to make a tea, and take 1 cupful per day. Or use up to 2.5ml tincture 3 times a day.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Ginger capsules will normalize blood pressure within 20 minutes and it will stay there normalized a long time.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I had good luck dropping my Bp by cutting out processed foods(high salt content)and caffine.I didn't cut out caffine all together but I switched from coffee to green tea.I know this is hard if you are on the road all the time.Good luck


----------



## papaw (Jan 21, 2005)

I think vinegar will help that too


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

cayenne pepper will help. I take daily cayenne, garlic, and hawthorne. I've had high bp for 8 years now and control it that way. there is a family history of heart disease so I'm trying to head it off as long as I can.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Jersey Milker said:


> Hi all, just curious if there is any natural or herbal remedies that you know would work to curb slightly high blod pressure. I am not keen on taking prescription meds and opt to find natural cures instead.I am watchin what I eat and trying to get as much exercise as I can but its hard to do when I am behind a steering wheel 10 to 12 hours a day. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Garlic capsules worked wonders for me. Oddly, I am allergic to garlic when eaten, but the "no smell" supplements didn't seem to bother me at all. I went from 146/84 to 132/79.

donsgal


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Hi, My blood pressure was staying in the 156-162/80 range. A old timer advised me to start taking Hibiscus tea. It is made from the flower petals. Can be found in Natural Food stores. It works! 
I started taking it regularly.( 2 cps a day, (aprox. 8-10 ozs per cup.) and my BP went down to 142/76.* It ranges in that area and sometimes gets lower as long as I take the tea. I drink it cold or warm, straight. I also take garlic and exercise. When I eat healthy and exercise regularly (mostly brisk walking) It goes down even more. Cutting the salt is a big help too. 
You might have to make a few changes. Like make the tea and take a big thermos of it with you on trips. I have never seen it in tinctures. That would be great and easier to carry.
Stress is a big factor with Blood Pressure also. Learning techniques to handle stress and ease it is something I had to take into consideration also. 
I hope you find something that works good for you...Keep safe..Patsy


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

And lets not forget Bay Leaf! When having a BP spike place one leaf under the tongue...BP spike will subside.
Salt has been mentioned, but I will add MSG and it's one hundred other names...avoid it!


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

BP is supposed to be under 120/80.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have been told that flax helps BP. I take a flax capsule daily along with other things and my BP is much better then before. Of course I also excersise and eat healthy so it could be a combination.


----------

